# How did it go today?



## CBentz12 (May 26, 2012)

Ok so on another forum I frequently visit there is a similar thread and it gets a lot of attention and praise. So why not start one on here just to get more people on everyday to talk about things other then EMS or discuss EMS related issues.

Ill start it off. Well I got work today from 2p-10p in the slowest zone in my area which sucks because this is going to be another long shift.


----------



## Joe (May 26, 2012)

haha kinda like the directionless thread but this has a direction. 
theres only one thing i hate more than a 12 hr shift and thats an 8 hr shift. 24's have ruined me haha. i hate being slow at work. i go back sunday 0730-0730. i usually like working sundays but with the weekend being longer it will just mean more jacka**ery. and my normal partner took another job so its a different one every shift. so far no complaints tho.


----------



## fast65 (May 26, 2012)

Well, my day is just starting, and so far...I am bored.


----------



## mycrofft (May 26, 2012)

Grocery shopping, sat around with my dogs and cats out back eating lunch (PB and apple butter with cold coffee) and watching clouds go by while hummingbirds  were (still are) deciding whose feeder it is , anyway.
Oh, and reorganizing my cupboards and closets because our newly baccalaureated caught is coming home for a while.


----------



## Aprz (May 26, 2012)

My day is just ending. It sucked. I feel very misunderstood like usual.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 26, 2012)

Well it's about 1pm here and 62 degrees. It's my day off so I am freezing in my house eating (drinking?) soup haha.


----------



## MedicBender (May 26, 2012)

Visited my grandparents who were just moved into assisted living. They're having a bit of trouble adjusting, but they know it's for the best. 

Now I've got a 3 hour drive home before my 36hr shift starts. Ugh.


----------



## CBentz12 (May 26, 2012)

Its always rough for people to adjust to the ALF life, I know it was for my great grandparents.

Well my PTs keep refusing to go with me so my shift is going pretty well for now of course


----------



## TatuICU (May 26, 2012)

Little different but I'll go anyway.  Crappy day, had a 1 to 1 status post CABGx3 on a IABP as soon as I got work that wanted to crash. 14 blood products later and we're stabilized, ready to wean.  Then the nurse in the pod next to me had some sort of family emergency and basically wrote report down on a sheet of paper and took off. Turns out one of her patients is extremely encephalopathic and like to try to get out of bed (status post craniotomy).  So I got to basically wrestle with both of those all night long, then was asked to respond to a code blue 3 floors above me.  24 patients, 5 nurses in an ICU where the national standard of care is 2:1.  24/5 does not equal 2.  Nightmare. Ready to quit and go back to the truck full time.  Just can't afford it.


----------



## CBentz12 (May 26, 2012)

Damn that's rough dude and I heard horror stories about working ICU but not like that. Hopefully something else opens up in your hospital so you can change departments.


----------



## firetender (May 26, 2012)

*Anything to avoid packing*

I hate moving!!!!

But I'm knocked out by the why and where of it all. Today, I live in a rain forest. Next week I'll be living in a desert. And the amazing thing is, it's a twenty minute drive to get there from here!

but wait, there's more posts to review...


----------



## TatuICU (May 26, 2012)

CBentz12 said:


> Damn that's rough dude and I heard horror stories about working ICU but not like that. Hopefully something else opens up in your hospital so you can change departments.



Can't, I'm CCRN certified which means they won't even let me float, let alone change departments.  Stuck til I find a different ICU to work at.


----------



## Anjel (May 26, 2012)

It was ok.

Had a pt who was septic after AAA surgery, and when we got there his wife was having a MI. 

The guy had a hx of 6 coronary artery aneurisms(sp?).,

Then had a pt who fell that kept trting to punch me in the belly. Lol she was 84. 

Then BBQd at the station. So all in all its a good day. Now I have to go sit at home alone. Because my fiance is up north.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 26, 2012)

We ran 1 call in 12 hours. Boring as hell. 

Now I'm sitting on my *** drinking a Sierra Nevada contemplating what I want to do tonight. Bed is the logical choice but that doesn't sound fun at all.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 26, 2012)

Hung out with the kids, working the back half tonight, nothing so far.


----------



## saskvolunteer (May 26, 2012)

Pasta and booze. That's my night. And that's alright.


----------



## TB 3541 (May 27, 2012)

Just got home from my cousin's birthday party in Huntington Beach. Spent the day shooting nerf darts at all the kids.


----------



## Aprz (May 27, 2012)

New night, starting off better. I still hope we don't get any calls, I need a break.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 27, 2012)

Sierra Nevada Summerfest. 

Not too shabby.


----------



## Joe (May 27, 2012)

Back at work! Finally! I dont know what to do on my 4 days off. But here till 0730 and gonna get 7 hrs of holiday pay


----------



## TatuICU (May 27, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Sierra Nevada Summerfest.
> 
> Not too shabby.



been dying to find that Sierra Nevada in a can. Saw it in Texas once, not since


----------



## CBentz12 (May 27, 2012)

Well had my two double header baseball games today and my job calls me to work tomorrow for Memorial Day lol. Yeah right! haha


----------



## Joe (May 28, 2012)

Get on that ot pay bro


----------



## MedicBender (May 28, 2012)

Been running back to back since 7am. 

Finally got a chance to rest at the station and cook the steak I bought... Oh wait... No propane 

Still it's been a good day, most of its OT and I feel like I've actually helped a few people.


----------



## CBentz12 (May 28, 2012)

Joe said:


> Get on that ot pay bro



I worked 48 hours this past week so between that and baseball I need a break plus I already got 12 hours over time.


----------



## Achilles (May 28, 2012)

CBentz12 said:


> I worked 48 hours this past week so between that and baseball I need a break plus I already got 12 hours over time.



Ooo better not fall asleep, you'll end up on national news!


----------



## Anjel (May 28, 2012)

I hated today. 

Im ready to be done with this week.


----------



## medicdan (May 28, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I hated today.
> 
> Im ready to be done with this week.



Could not agree more. 5a-1830 shift was dragging because I didn't get enough sleep. Holiday pay is a plus, though!


----------



## CBentz12 (May 28, 2012)

That must of sucked and I had a little BBQ with the Fam today. Back to work Wednesday though and im I'm ready for that check Wednesday night lol Booking cruise Thursday night


----------



## FourLoko (May 29, 2012)

The owner actually brought burgers and dogs for us and did the grilling. Even with the stop by to eat we ran 6 calls.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 29, 2012)

Not too good. I hate babies. So of course I get stuck in the back of the ambulance with a 14 day old patient for a 2 hour 30 minute transport. Absolutely wonderful :glare:


----------



## danburyfirerescue (May 29, 2012)

this night was going great until about about 0130hrs when my partner decides that he doesn't want to follow dept rules ( I currently work in a hospital as a public safety officer.. its my paying job) dealing with a patient and than looks at me like I'm crazy when I tried to explain  what he was doing was wrong ( I am also SR. Officer on that shift).  Yes I did wait till we were back in our office before trying to explain this stuff to him.  The down side is that my Sgt. wont follow up on my complaints no will my manager.  So I'm just SOL.

But on a better note I'll be taking my EMT state exam on June 15 and will have my FF I & FF II completed by the first week of Nov of this year and can start looking for a new job in one of the two fields....  WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 29, 2012)

Knocked a Power Car shift out in 7 hours. Can't complain about that.


----------



## MedicBender (May 29, 2012)

Recuperating from last night with a little fishing. Caught a couple decent bass, so it looks like its fish for dinner tonight


----------



## CBentz12 (May 29, 2012)

Enjoying my day off and just got done watching "Band of Brothers" marathon which was pretty awesome and sad to hear some of the real stories.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (May 29, 2012)

Just peachey keen. Came into work this morning during the tropical storm or depression or whatever it is now, and our radios were down, had to call everyone to give them calls. 
On the upside, radios are working now and we have gotten some much, MUCH needed rain in our area!!


----------



## CANDawg (May 29, 2012)

I had a penetrating trauma with severe internal bleeding, a prolapsed umbilical cord, followed by a code.

And that was just studying chapter 14!


----------



## Joe (May 29, 2012)

Third riding on my shift... completely boring. My partner of the day has a trainee thats about to clear so there doing everything so im along for the ride. Makes an easy day i guess


----------



## saskvolunteer (May 29, 2012)

0
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This.


----------



## STXmedic (May 29, 2012)

:grumble grumble expletive grumble:


----------



## CANDawg (May 29, 2012)

saskvolunteer said:


> 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, I recognize a UofC parking stub on your dashboard, and the Alberta plates in front of you. Welcome to Calgary!


----------



## Anjel (May 29, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> :grumble grumble expletive grumble:



Ditto


----------



## saskvolunteer (May 29, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Hahaha, I recognize a UofC parking stub on your dashboard, and the Alberta plates in front of you. Welcome to Calgary!



Impressive!! Thanks!


----------



## fast65 (May 29, 2012)

I've only had two runs today, and I was cancelled on both :/ I haven't been this bored in a long time.


----------



## STXmedic (May 29, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I've only had two runs today, and I was cancelled on both :/ I haven't been this bored in a long time.



I'm jealous. I've seen the station for an hour today, and that was for a meeting with one of our big chiefs. I need some chill time!


----------



## shfd739 (May 29, 2012)

Spent my morning at the office trying to get caught up then spent the afternoon on the couch drinking beer and watching TV.

The Blue Moon sampler has been awesome.


----------



## fast65 (May 29, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'm jealous. I've seen the station for an hour today, and that was for a meeting with one of our big chiefs. I need some chill time!



Come chill here! We have cookies...


----------



## STXmedic (May 29, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Come chill here! We have cookies...



Shoot, if it's just cooler I'm in! Don't even need the cookies! We should invite shfd's blue moon sampler as well


----------



## shfd739 (May 29, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Shoot, if it's just cooler I'm in! Don't even need the cookies! We should invite shfd's blue moon sampler as well



Im there if its cooler than here. This summer is gonna suck, Im looking forward to potential permanent night shifts again.

Got a New Belgium sampler to bring as well


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 29, 2012)

Spent the day on the beach with a chica and her pups. 

Very sunburnt. No complaints.

Nice change of pace, back to the daily grind tomorrow though.


----------



## CBentz12 (May 31, 2012)

Woke up at 0230 with a sore throat, nausea and fever but took medicine. I woke up feeling fine but now at 1500 I feel nauseous as hell and weak. Fml only 4/hrs left


----------



## Joe (May 31, 2012)

CBentz12 said:


> Woke up at 0230 with a sore throat, nausea and fever but took medicine. I woke up feeling fine but now at 1500 I feel nauseous as hell and weak. Fml only 4/hrs left



If i remember right thats early morning 911 criteria


----------



## Sasha (May 31, 2012)

It went swimmingly. 

Fell into bed around 330am after dancing all night. Woke up at 630. 

Cleaned. Had breakfast (pineapple. Best breakfast ever)

Went to therapy. 

Cleaned some more

Went to Walmart and bought big fluffy pillows 

Forgot batteries. 

Darn it. 

Now I'm eating dinner. 

Life is sweet.


----------



## CBentz12 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thinking about seeing a doctor or should I just have BLS come out and get me because im under medication where I can't be operating heavy machinery. Lol I'll call my dispatch now haha Seriously though I need some antibiotics.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (Jun 1, 2012)

Kinda easy today. Old guy falls as I start the shift. Then another who refuses transport. Then we get a guy exhibiting stroke symptoms, but the fire changed shifts in twenty minutes so they rolled it bls. Then at 5 this morning a crazy who didn't get name, wouldn't allow treatment, only wanted transport and smelled like a giant anal sore.


----------



## EEMMTT (Jun 8, 2012)

Another glorious day of sitting in front of the computer searching for a job in a county that is saturated with medics, vets and eager noobs.    

Be grateful for the job you have.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, yesterday sucked. I had one call and was cancelled, so I spend the day watching movies. :/ But, at least today we're moving to the new house.


----------



## firetender (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like I'm all moved, and that looks like a tornado hit my new place!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 8, 2012)

Worked till 0200, up at 1100, cleaned the heck out of my apartment, did way too much laundry, worked on the Jeep for a bit, now I'm being a bum until work at 1700. I contemplated detailing the Jeep but I don't have enough time to do a good job and get ready for work. I guess it'll have to wait until tomorrow. 

Also breakfast and beers when we get off at 0500, sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Hunter (Jun 9, 2012)

Late call but I need me some overtime. Headed back to the station after quite a busy day. Cant wait to get some sleep befor I get back to work tomorrow.


----------



## MotoMan (Jun 9, 2012)

Today was great! Had one short IFT, and one walk up medical aid. A man working nearby amputated his middle three fingers on his right hand with a Skill Saw. He walked up with gauze on the stumps and a 24 oz beer in his other hand...:glare: And after that, I got to go home 3 hours early since it was slow.


----------



## MedicBender (Jun 9, 2012)

Mandated for a shift tonight. Stuck at the horse races till 2200. Not the way I wanted to kick off my Friday night but atleast I get some OT.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 9, 2012)

Well after my 0530 beer and breakfast after shift I promptly slept from 0730-1500, woke up, freaked that I didn't have enough time to get ready for work then realized I don't work tonight. 

Impromptu trip up to the lake with a girly to bar hop with some old friends? Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 10, 2012)

Sat in dispatch the majority of the day.

Was in there when they got the call for a one year old who was run over by a car. 

She didn't make it. Kinda ruined a good day.


----------

